# Arbeitsspeicher Problem



## Chaoslion (11. Juni 2007)

servus zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher und zwar:
ich schalte mein computer ganz normal ein und es läuft auch alles nur, auf dem Arbeitsspeicher wird nichts gespeichert, sondern auf der Festplatte, ich denke, das dies entweder durch unbeabsichtiges umstellen oder durch einen Virus kommt.
Bitte um Hilfe

Mfg Chaoslion


----------



## AngstHab (11. Juni 2007)

Wie soll den das funktionieren?
Ohne Arbeitsspeicher würde der PC nicht mal starten, beim booten mein ich!
Hast du schon mal den Speicher mit nem Testprogramm getestet?
Kann nur als Auslagerungsdatei zwischengespeichert werden oder bei Linux unter Swap!
Sollte das so sein is entweder der Arbeitsspeicher zu wenig oder kaputt 

mfg AngstHab


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Juni 2007)

Öhm. ich versteh die Aussage nicht. Auf dem Arbeitsspeicher soll nichts gespeichert werden. er ist eben kein Speichermedium sondern dient dazu Daten schnell bereit zu stellen um mit ihnen arbeiten zu können. dafür wäre die Festplatte nämlich zu langsam. Also wenn du ein Programm startest werden alle für dieses Programm benötigten Daten in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen. deswegen brauchst du für einige Komplexe Programme eben mindestens 256MB Arbeitsspeicher und für andere eben nur ein paar wenige MB.
Natürlich könnte man den Arbeitsspeicher auch als Speichermedium nutzen aber wieso sollte man das tun? Damit die Daten erhalten bleiben müste er ständig mit Strom versorgt werden wäre also mehr als sinnlos.
Evtl. ist die Frage einfach nur falsch formuliert oder hat sich nach diesen Ausführungen einfach erübrigt. wer weiß


----------



## AndreG (13. Juni 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich könnte man den Arbeitsspeicher auch als Speichermedium nutzen aber wieso sollte man das tun?



Um große Datenmengen mit geringer Zugriffszeit zur Verfügung zu haben, z.B. Datenbank-Server haben fast immer RAM-Laufwerke.

Aber wie schon von Raubkopierer gesagt, im Arbeitsspeicher wird nichts dauerhaft gespeichert, da beim Ausschlaten deines Rechners dieser gelöscht wird. Sprich alles was du speichern willst z.B. Word-Dokumente, mußt du auf der Festplatte speichern, anders geht es nicht.

Dein Arbeitsspeicher "speichert" auch Daten aber nur kurzfristig um Programme auszuführen. Darum, nennt man sowas auch Flüchtigen Speicher.

Mfg Andre


----------



## AngstHab (13. Juni 2007)

Um es auf die Spitze zu treiben:
Der Arbeitsspeicher wird zyklisch im Bruchteil einer Sekunde aufgefrischt, sprich ausgelesen und neu geschrieben!
Das bedeutet im Klartext: " Rechner aus, weg sind die Daten !!"

mfg AngstHab


----------

